
Ask HN: What are your struggles as a product manager? - sajthom
A friend and I were discussing lately the struggles of building a product. We both worked at 3 different startups and noticed that most product managers face the same problems. A few problems we identified are:<p>- Prioritizing features<p>- Collecting feedback from clients&#x2F;other departments like sales<p>- Measuring performance<p>- Measuring the impact of features on customer success<p>- Staying on course (i.e. not deviating from your long-term vision)<p>- Conveying and aligning that vision to the rest of the company<p>Those seem very common for product managers, yet everybody is using its own set of tools to address them (Trello, Excel, email,...), which are usually not meant for that and seem more like a hack than anything else.<p>If you&#x27;re a product manager, we&#x27;d love to know:<p>- Is our train of thought legit? Or are we completely delusional and identified a non-problem?<p>- What are your real struggles? The problems you solve with a tool that feels like a hack and that you have to fight against almost as much as it helps you?
======
simonpolet
Great questions! I'd be curious to know more as well

